# NOIDA | Bhutani Sector 140A Cyberthum | 214m x 2 | 50 fl x 2 | U/C



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Project Highlights*

-One of NCR's tallest commercial tower
-Two 50-floor iconic towers
-One of North India's largest musical fountain
-Mall in the sky
-Leed platinum certified building
-A helipad and ample parking facilities
-The office towers are designed as a vertical campus - Distinct zones for distinct workmodes


*Built-up Area with Basement:* 4,18,376.877 sq mt
*Tower Height:* 213.7 Metres - Tallest Commercial Tower in NCR Region
*Building Heights:* Ground + 50 Floor (Tower A & B)
*Floor to Floor Height:* Office - 4.5M Each, Commercial - 6.9M Each
*Parking Spaces:* 421 Open Parking, 4950 Covered Basements Parking


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Site prep in November*










*U/C as of January*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

\










Cc. Magicbricks


----------

